# TT rear seats



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Hi

I currently have a Golf GTI and am thinking of changing it for a TTS. I had a test-ride in a 3 month demonstrator which was very tempting. My question is does anyone use the rear seats regularly? I couldn't get the front seat to swing forward so couldn't get into the back.

I'm 6'' tall, but when I was comfortable in the front, there was no room for anyones legs in the back!! I had heard that the mk 2 TT had a lot more rear leg room. But this does not seem to be the case. My gf has a 4yr old daughter so the back seats would be in use and I don't see that there is enough space in the back.

Also this TTS had black leather seats with white alcantara in the middle. I'm worried that these white areas will stain...
Does anyone have this colour combination in their cars and do you have to do a lot of cleaning. My black GTI has cream leather interior and it needs regular cleaning...
Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

The rear seats are just a glorified rear parcel shelf to be honest. If you do manage to squeeeze any reasonable size adult in the back then they would have to be Houdini, not only to sit there, but to get out as well  The four year old would be able to fit in there...but she would have to stop growing... :wink:


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

csi_basel said:


> Hi
> 
> I currently have a Golf GTI and am thinking of changing it for a TTS. I had a test-ride in a 3 month demonstrator which was very tempting. My question is does anyone use the rear seats regularly? I couldn't get the front seat to swing forward so couldn't get into the back.
> 
> ...


Look, if you wanna fit adults in the back forget it, the problem is not just the lack of leg room, but the access is just horrible. Its just too impractical. 
But if it just the kid then its fine since i carried my brother's daugther who is 7 and it was fine. Just move the passenger seat a bit foward and you good to go.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

You can get roofboxes to fit TTs, they're just about big enough for a 4 year old. And the best is, it won't be sick or put sticky cola cube fingers on your leather.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

The back is fine for one child behind the passenger seat


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The rear seats are a complete waste.


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

If the kid is going to travel in the back of the car ALL the time then I would sugest that the TTC is not the car for you but if it is for the odd run, here and there, then as others have already said......slide the passenger seat fwd, just a bit and then there is absolutely loads of room for her legs and until she reaches about 5 feet tall, there willbe absolutely no issues with the stingy headroom.

Do you not have another car between the two of you???


----------



## Megacatt (Apr 15, 2010)

When I test drove mine with my wife the sales chappy said he would sit in the back. I just looked at him as if he was mad and said that I would pay money to see him try. He actually managed it for a hour sitting behind the missus sitting properly with a seatbelt on. He wasn't that tall (5'8" ish) and was slim and had his head glued to the roof but it is possible (although there is no chance that I'm even going to try it). I suspect that if I'd opened the boot and shut it again I would have killed him.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Megacatt said:


> When I test drove mine with my wife the sales chappy said he would sit in the back. I just looked at him as if he was mad and said that I would pay money to see him try. He actually managed it for a hour sitting behind the missus sitting properly with a seatbelt on. He wasn't that tall (5'8" ish) and was slim and had his head glued to the roof but it is possible (although there is no chance that I'm even going to try it). I suspect that if I'd opened the boot and shut it again I would have killed him.


Right - one hard hit on a bump or pothole and the guy would have had spinal damage. The rear seat is cosmetic and arguably unsafe for even a child in an accident.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

badyaker said:


> You can get roofboxes to fit TTs, they're just about big enough for a 4 year old. And the best is, it won't be sick or put sticky cola cube fingers on your leather.


Don't forget to drill air holes though, its an easy mistake to make.


----------



## Ska (Feb 21, 2010)

rear seats are useless, that's why I've ordered a roadster  (just 2 weeks to wait from now).

Before ordering it, I've tested both version and it was clear to me that rear seats will neer be used by normal human being .

Regards,

Ska


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Believe it or not had four 6ft adults in my TT quite a few times before. technique is seats forward with knees either side of front seats.
I think the seats are useful for occasions and kid usuage would be fine.. i think having little seats in the back is a great idea much better than not being there. I wouldnt have been able to have a TT otherwise as i need to have passengers occasionally..
Plus have you seen how much you can fit in the boot? 2 suitcases! Golf clubs can fit too. Not many sports cars can do this..
TT designer was a genius..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

And your parcels will never have known such fine nappa luxury :lol: :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

If you have rug-rats buy a Q5.
The TT is just a 2-seater with a fancy shelf.


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a 2 year old in a booster baby seat which is on the passenger side. Wife sits in that side, but shes only 5ft and the seat still needs to be forward and she looks too close. As for a 4 year old without a booster seat its fine. I have 10 year old whos sits behind me and im 57. Theres just enough leg rooms for him.

Its not a practical day to day car for a family. The kids are fine for trips in the back and the little one love the TT. He cant wait to go for drives in my car.

Id suggest you take the family down and go for a test drive. Go get the salesmen to sit in the back. I got mine to and he obliged. Funny. Meant to only fit 1.5 high people. - Thus kids only.


----------



## Albert Bridge (Aug 26, 2008)

I use the rear seats daily....for my two dogs!


----------



## dubstar101 (Aug 30, 2009)

Contrary to popular demand, I love the rear seats!

They come in use on odd occasions when you need to carry 2 extra people. Its not comfortable I agree, but for short journeys its fine. Head room is the main problem.

Its useful to fold down the seats for extra boot storage - I've had a snowboard in there - can you imagine it in a coupe. No way is that possible in a roadster. Therefore for convenience and practicality I love the coupe with its rear seats.

People assume they should be more practical, but as pointed out they only for occasional use and for that its fine.


----------



## Taipei-TT (Apr 6, 2009)

Singletrack said:


> Megacatt said:
> 
> 
> > When I test drove mine with my wife the sales chappy said he would sit in the back. I just looked at him as if he was mad and said that I would pay money to see him try. He actually managed it for a hour sitting behind the missus sitting properly with a seatbelt on. He wasn't that tall (5'8" ish) and was slim and had his head glued to the roof but it is possible (although there is no chance that I'm even going to try it). I suspect that if I'd opened the boot and shut it again I would have killed him.
> ...


To the OP:
All the hyperbole aside...the backseat is as safe as any other backseat as long as the passenger is 150cm or less. It is also important to make sure the child is sitting when you close the hatch.
If you have 1 4 year old back there, and the passenger seat is moved forward, you will have no problems at all. I know, because I do it every weekend! The child will need a booster seat too.


----------



## oalsam (Jul 7, 2009)

I would agree with those who have already praised the rear seats.

I regularly fold the seats forward to fit my sporting gear in the back. I put my kitesurf board and all my kite gear in there very often, even a kite buggy when i need that. Its the only sports car that i can get away with carrying all that stuff. If i could not carry it all I would have to have considered another car.

Whilst the seats are largely cosmetic when you are not using the boot space, i think everyone would agree it would look far worse if it were a perminant empty space. The genius of the seats is that it allows you the practicality of the space without having to compromise on the style of the car.

Add to this the handful of times you ferry an extra friend in the back and they are made even more worth it.

I have had the MK1 and MK2 partly for this reason.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Megacatt said:


> When I test drove mine with my wife the sales chappy said he would sit in the back. I just looked at him as if he was mad and said that I would pay money to see him try. He actually managed it for a hour sitting behind the missus sitting properly with a seatbelt on. He wasn't that tall (5'8" ish) and was slim and had his head glued to the roof but it is possible (although there is no chance that I'm even going to try it). I suspect that if I'd opened the boot and shut it again I would have killed him.


That's one desparate salesman trying to flog a car


----------



## touchwood1 (Mar 9, 2010)

My field spaniel fits into the back a treat, adults no chance. Flip the seats down and enjoy a larger boot!
xx


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes buy something massive and miss out. :lol: :lol: :lol:

FFs our TT is our family car, 10yr old and 4yr old sit in the back no problem at all, in fact they love it. My daughter is the only kid at school who's dad has an interesting car the best of the rest is an S5 but he has an RRS as well. We're off for the rest of the weekend tomorrow morning then either Woburn Safari park on Monday or Whipsnade zoo, they are not too much of a compromise. We did have a Touran as well but the wife hated looking like a frumpy mum, sold it and on the hunt for a mini at the mo.

I must admit you can see people double take at the dvd's on the headrests.

TT is a great car and very practical considering its styling, a decision you won't regret. Anybody who bought a coupe and never has passengers, should have bought a roadster.


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Dentted.

Totally agree with what you are saying. Not so sure about it being a full time day to day family runner, but yes whoever was never intending to use the rear seats should have purchased the Roadster for sure.

I ended up selling my MX5(not really practical) for the TT, so i could at least take the kids out. Just gives that extra flexibility. Wife still has the family SUV. So all bases are covered.

The TT has got to be one of the most interesting I say cool cars in a School drop off. Anyone can own BEMMErs or Merc or large SUV, but pulling the kids out of the TT in any situation is the best with all the looks from others.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

xraytyd2 said:


> Dentted.
> 
> Totally agree with what you are saying. Not so sure about it being a full time day to day family runner, but yes whoever was never intending to use the rear seats should have purchased the Roadster for sure.
> 
> ...


I love the mums stomping up to the parking bay shouting

"excuse me this is for parents with children..."

As you pull the push chair out of the boot.


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

denTTed said:


> Yes buy something massive and miss out. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> FFs our TT is our family car, 10yr old and 4yr old sit in the back no problem at all, in fact they love it. My daughter is the only kid at school who's dad has an interesting car the best of the rest is an S5 but he has an RRS as well. We're off for the rest of the weekend tomorrow morning then either Woburn Safari park on Monday or Whipsnade zoo, they are not too much of a compromise. We did have a Touran as well but the wife hated looking like a frumpy mum, sold it and on the hunt for a mini at the mo.


Totally agree denTTed. I have a 6yr old but I'm concerned that when she rides on a booster seat, her head will be too close to the rear screen. There seems to be a period of time when the booster causes a safety problem but the child hasn't reached the magic 135cm height for the 'legal' height without a booster ..... :?

I'm planning to use one of those seatbelt devices that effectively does what the booster is there for (i.e. lower the angle of the seat belt across the neck) rather than risk their head on the rear screen.

Thoughts anyone ?


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

dubstar101 said:


> *Contrary to popular demand, I love the rear seats!
> 
> They come in use on odd occasions when you need to carry 2 extra people. Its not comfortable I agree, but for short journeys its fine. Head room is the main problem. *


Agreed, I can fit in the back, headroom is the biggest issue, not comfortable, but seeing as most my journeys are short, im sure people wont mind for 15 or so mins. Plus women are smaller than men anyway :twisted:


----------



## racingdave (Jun 20, 2009)

gotta a couple of hobbits in last night!!

Seriously good for kids up to about 12 or so after that forget comfort and think more of being jammed into a 3 foot square box with your legs wrapped around your ears and head squished against the ceiling!!

As a mid life crisis car it fits just me just fine!!

Dave [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Lippo (Mar 5, 2010)

For me TT symbolizes the dink life, but props to anyone filling the their coupes with kids. There sure is some respect for style in the neighbourhood! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The trunk and back seat is a strong reason to choose TT, over Z4 for example. TT is our only car, so sometimes we must take an extra person in. Rear seat does fit two grown-ups. Not easy, not safe, not comfortably, but it does.

Folding rear seats down you get all the stuff for a Lapland week - 2 snowboards, boots, suitcases, all the beer... Also my fishing gear is no problem - 3 rods+reels, lure boxes, electric motor, battery, cold box etc. Not so many coupe can do the same.

And of course the dog likes leather seats with alpaca 8)


----------



## welshmatt (Aug 6, 2008)

I had my first person in the back seats on the weekend. I met some 2 friends at Tesco and we bought a few more beers than expected so it would have been a slow walk back for them. He is probably just under 6ft so it was fine for the 5 mins it took.

My other mate was really impressed by the boot/back seats. He is looking to change his RX8, and was looking at a 350z or 370z but didn't like the small back shelf or boot space. He is now tempted by a TT.


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, everyone. Good to see that this is a lively forum!

After reading through all the replies, I thought the best course of action was to split up with my gf - she was a bit shocked, but when I showed her this thread, there really was no argument :roll:

Seriously - I think I will get a TTS as it should be ok even if it is a little tight in the back. Since I started this thread, I sold my Golf GTI privately (1.5 K more than I was offered as a trade-in) so I'm going to see that 4 month old TTS on Monday. I'll keep you posted. 8)


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Good luck and post pics when you get it. If only I had the money to get a TTs or Rs. At least I do have a TT.


----------



## nvc (May 1, 2010)

pic I found lol


----------



## dubstar101 (Aug 30, 2009)

I carried 4 adults for the first time yesterday (including driver). Only did a 10mile run but it was pretty uncomfortable for all concerned - even I had no room and had to have my knees by my ears!. Main complaint was no head room in back. Also entering and exiting car was not very elegant. Never mind - I still love the car and wont recommend carrying more than one person again unless emergencies!


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

dubstar101 said:


> I carried 4 adults for the first time yesterday (including driver). Only did a 10mile run but it was pretty uncomfortable for all concerned - even I had no room and had to have my knees by my ears!. Main complaint was no head room in back. Also entering and exiting car was not very elegant. Never mind - I still love the car and wont recommend carrying more than one person again unless emergencies!


No doubt we will see your entry in the Guinness Book of Records soon!


----------



## Ra) (May 19, 2009)

182cm
couple of days ago went with my family to buy some food
me and my wife in front, 3yr + 2mth boys in the back + lots of stuff in the luggage
perfect family car


----------



## ekosheren (Aug 4, 2007)

My 5 year old son rides in the back with an isofix booster seat. Right now, his head is just a little below the sloping rear windscreen, so not too long he'll not be able to sit straight in the seat. Also, the booster seat's headrest is touching the glass back there at this point (as the child grows, you adjust the headrest up, but it won't go up anymore now in this scenario).

Question is, has anyone used a booster seat in the front passenger seat (I noticed the isofix attachments on that seat too)? I understand that they generally recommend child seats in the back, but on a car as small as the TT, with the passenger seat pushed all the way back, the difference in position doesn't seem to be huge. Aside from the obvious need to deactivate the passenger side airbag, any other issues to consider before doing this?

:?


----------

